# Seguimento Sul - Março 2016



## Thomar (1 Mar 2016 às 09:20)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Thomar (1 Mar 2016 às 09:22)

Bom dia! Março começa com uma temperatura mínima jeitosa, *+0,5ºC.* 
Geada nos carros, telhados e campos.
Temperatura actual de *+5ºC*, vento fraco e céu limpo.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Mar 2016 às 10:06)

Bom dia,
Março começa com uma manha bem fria
Mínima de *-1,2°C *
Está explicado o porque da água de um garrafão que tinha no quintal estar congelada 
Uma bela camada de geada por volta das 7:30h nas zonas ainda à sombra, nesta altura para ver geada temos de madrugar  

Agora por Portalegre céu limpo vento nulo, e hoje já será mesmo um dia bem ameno...


----------



## ecobcg (1 Mar 2016 às 18:43)

Por aqui os "camones" já andam alegres e contentes pelas praias! Belo dia "primaveril", com 19,7ºC de máxima em Carvoeiro e 22,1ºC no Sitio das Fontes 

Não fosse a falta de água e até tinha piada este tempo


----------



## joralentejano (1 Mar 2016 às 21:37)

Boa Noite,
Dia de primavera 
Máx: *18,9ºC*
Min: *-1,2ºC*
Lá está o ditado, "Março marçagão, manhãs de inverno, tardes de verão".  

Agora a temperatura não desce mais graças ao vento  mas parece estar a acalmar e a temperatura já começa a descer mais rápido...
Tatual: *6,8ºC*


----------



## Gerofil (1 Mar 2016 às 23:57)

Subida para a Foía no dia 27 de Fevereiro


----------



## joralentejano (2 Mar 2016 às 07:25)

Bom dia,
Nevoeiro e *6,4°C*
Mínima de *3°C *registada antes do nevoeiro aparecer...


----------



## joralentejano (2 Mar 2016 às 08:27)

Portalegre é um caso à parte quando há nevoeiro, foi preciso chegar a Portalegre para ver o sol 
Algumas nuvens altas...


----------



## joralentejano (2 Mar 2016 às 14:59)

Boas,
Dia primaveril por aqui...
Neste momento céu praticamente limpo, vento moderado e *18,2°C*


----------



## joralentejano (2 Mar 2016 às 22:03)

Boa Noite,
Mais um dia primaveril...
Máx: *19,1ºC *
Min: *3,0ºC*

Agora vento fraco a moderado e *9,2ºC *


----------



## joralentejano (2 Mar 2016 às 23:21)

Tópico muito parado  em 11 posts 7 são meus,  tirando as temperaturas que irão baixar este fim de semana, nada demais se vai passar no sul...
Arronches segue nos *8,6ºC *estáveis.
*vento moderado*


----------



## vamm (2 Mar 2016 às 23:34)

@joralentejano não desanimes. Eu só não falo aqui porque não se tem passado nada de especial.
Ontem estive pelo Porto Côvo, tempo agradável, bastante vento (normal por lá) e céu completamente limpo. Algum orvalho durante a noite aqui no interior, mas nada de especial.
Hoje estive por Panóias (Ourique), 12,5ºC pelas 18h, mas nada de especial, céu limpo.

O tópico anda tão parado como o estado do tempo, acho eu


----------



## joralentejano (3 Mar 2016 às 07:33)

Bom dia,
Nevoeiro mesmo às portas da vila mas que agora já começa a entrar...
À 5 minutos atrás estava assim:




Agora:




Cada vez está mais cerrado...
Sigo neste momento com *2,8°C*

O vento tornou-se nulo e a mínima ainda desceu até aos* 2,3°C*


----------



## Thomar (3 Mar 2016 às 15:05)

Quentinho por Ponte de Sôr, *+19ºC*.


----------



## actioman (3 Mar 2016 às 16:34)

joralentejano disse:


> Tópico muito parado  *em 11 posts 7 são meus*,  tirando as temperaturas que irão baixar este fim de semana, nada demais se vai passar no sul...
> Arronches segue nos 8,6ºC estáveis.
> vento moderado



Epá tu és um "linguarudo" 

Força Jorge! Tu és neste momento a "alma" do seguimento Sul. Assim sempre inspiras um pouco os outros a virem aqui postar (tipo eu, lol).
Por cá também vamos tendo grandes amplitudes térmicas típicas da Primavera que no calendário está ao virar da esquina já!

A mínima desta madrugada registada pelo IPMA foi de cerca de 4ºC. Neste momento a rondar os 20ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Mar 2016 às 17:09)

actioman disse:


> Epá tu és um "linguarudo"
> 
> Força Jorge! Tu és neste momento a "alma" do seguimento Sul. Assim sempre inspiras um pouco os outros a virem aqui postar (tipo eu, lol).
> Por cá também vamos tendo grandes amplitudes térmicas típicas da Primavera que no calendário está ao virar da esquina já!
> ...


É isso mesmo!


----------



## joralentejano (3 Mar 2016 às 20:15)

Boas,
Mais um dia primaveril...
Máx: *19,6ºC  *
Min: *2,3ºC  *
**

Agora vento muito fraco mas é o suficiente para a temperatura não descer tanto...
Tatual: *8,7ºC*
*
*


----------



## joralentejano (3 Mar 2016 às 21:50)

Encontrei algumas fotos para mostrar como foi o dia de hoje por aqui...
8:30h









Passado algumas horas:
No canto inferior esquerdo já há papoilas 








(Fotos de Emílio Moitas) 
Lá está o tal ditado que todos sabemos 
_________________
Tatual: *7,8ºC
vento fraco *


----------



## joralentejano (3 Mar 2016 às 23:15)

O vento tornou-se nulo e temperatura desce mais depressa...
*6,3ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (4 Mar 2016 às 07:29)

Bom dia,
Nevoeiro não muito denso...
Atual de *5,8°C
*
Mínima de *3,7°C*


----------



## joralentejano (4 Mar 2016 às 16:19)

Boas,
Chuva fraca


----------



## joralentejano (4 Mar 2016 às 18:25)

Bela chuvada em Arronches ás 17:30h ainda deu para uma pequena rega.
Dia muito mais fresco que o de ontem...
Máx: *11,2ºC*
Min: *3,7ºC*

Agora céu muito nublado mas já vem praticamente limpo no horizonte...
Tatual: *9,1ºC*
*vento moderado *
*98% HR*


----------



## actioman (4 Mar 2016 às 20:16)

Por cá também já caiu um bom aguaceiro, passou um pouco de raspão e pude verificar que algumas zonas da cidade apanharam menos precipitação que outras. Foi por volta das 18h15 e a temperatura desceu para os cerca de 10ºC. De resto dia nublado com uns momentos por outros onde o Sol quis espreitar. Mas dia bem mais fresco que os anteriores.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Mar 2016 às 21:19)

Vento forte na zona alta da vila mas aqui na zona baixa até não há muito...é uma vila pequena mas mesmo assim tem algumas diferenças, já nas temperaturas é o mesmo...esqueci-me de referir que à 2 dias atrás apenas havia nevoeiro na zona próxima do rio (onde vivo) mas na zona alta da vila era outro clima 
Tatual: *6,9ºC
Vento moderado*


----------



## chispe (4 Mar 2016 às 22:21)

Faro frio perto dos 13 mas nada de chuva


----------



## joralentejano (5 Mar 2016 às 00:06)

Boas,
A noite segue fria e calma...
Tatual: *4,8ºC
vento nulo*


----------



## joralentejano (5 Mar 2016 às 11:44)

Bom dia,
Aqui nada de chuva, só vento...
se a quantidade de chuva fosse igual à de vento já andava tudo a nadar 
Céu com períodos de muito nublado, de vez em quando o sol aparece...
Atual de *7,9°C
Vento moderado a forte
*


----------



## joralentejano (5 Mar 2016 às 13:22)

Está assim para ESE:


----------



## joralentejano (5 Mar 2016 às 15:27)

Céu muito escuro para os lados de Portalegre, a ver se é desta que vem alguma coisa 
*11,2ºC *


----------



## joralentejano (5 Mar 2016 às 15:50)

Chuva forte puxada a vento


----------



## talingas (5 Mar 2016 às 16:26)

Por aqui ficamos a ver passar "nuvens ao sabor do vento"... Por vezes um aguaceiro traquito nada mais até agora. Vento  moderado com rajadas na ordem dos 30 a 50km/h. 9,6°C. Aqui deixo a última aberta...


----------



## joralentejano (5 Mar 2016 às 16:30)

Depois da passagem do aguaceiro, era este o cenário para SW:
(16:09h)




Agora céu pouco nublado vento fraco e *11,4ºC

*


----------



## joralentejano (5 Mar 2016 às 18:14)

Aguaceiro fraco neste momento...
*8,4°C*


----------



## actioman (6 Mar 2016 às 00:40)

O dia que agora acabou foi de aguaceiros de muito curta duração mas virulentos! 

Segundo a EMA do IPMA cá do sitio o acumulado total foi de 1mm.

De destaque o vento e a temperatura fresquinha, variando entre os cerca de 6ºC pelas 07h e os cerca de 13ºC pelas 14h.

Algumas imagens do dia:


----------



## joralentejano (6 Mar 2016 às 01:25)

Boas,
*2,8°C *e vento nulo...


----------



## joralentejano (6 Mar 2016 às 14:55)

Boas,
Manhã de vento muito forte por aqui, até acordei com o barulho de uma rajada bastante forte , sinceramente não esperava tanto vento... durante a madrugada não houve vento e a mínima desceu até ao *1ºC*

Agora muitas nuvens mas de vez em quando o sol espreita...vento mais calmo mas de vez em quando ainda há rajadas fortes...
*12,2ºC*


----------



## david 6 (6 Mar 2016 às 17:43)

amanhã pode cair algo na serra são mamede, meteograma de portalegre tem cota 700m


----------



## joralentejano (6 Mar 2016 às 18:03)

david 6 disse:


> amanhã pode cair algo na serra são mamede, meteograma de portalegre tem cota 700m


O GFS prevê 1,1mm para essa hora (9h)  mas é melhor não ter as expectativas muito altas


----------



## joralentejano (6 Mar 2016 às 18:11)

Dia fresco, com muitas nuvens durante a tarde mas nada de chuva, apenas vento...
Máx: *13,1ºC*
Min: *1,0ºC*

Agora o céu está praticamente limpo...
Tatual: *10,2ºC*
*53% HR *


----------



## Gerofil (6 Mar 2016 às 19:22)

Previsão para 2ª feira: Céu com períodos de muita nebulosidade, apresentando-se muito nublado nas regiões Norte e Centro até ao início da manhã. Períodos de chuva, em especial nas regiões Norte e Centro, passando a aguaceiros fracos diminuindo de frequência a partir da manhã.Queda de neve acima de 1000 metros de altitude, descendo temporariamente a cota para 600/800 metros durante a manhã nas regiões Norte e Centro.

Fonte: IPMA

Uma superfície frontal fria desloca-se de norte para sul ao longo da madrugada, passando sobre o Alto Alentejo ao fim da madrugada/início da manhã. Existe muito frio instalado no nordeste alentejano acima dos 900 metros de altitude, na zona de S.Mamede (ontem a temperatura era de 4,0 ºC por volta das 16h00 e hoje pouco mais seria...). Atendendo aos modelos, a precipitação deverá alcançar o interior do Alentejo.


----------



## joralentejano (6 Mar 2016 às 22:41)

Boas,
temperatura estável nos *6,1ºC *
vento fraco a moderado
*79% HR *


----------



## Gerofil (6 Mar 2016 às 22:59)

Estremoz com *5,1 ºC* mas o satélite mostra que começou a entrar nebulosidade... daqui a pouco começa a aquecer 

EDIT: 4,7 ºC (23h25)


----------



## Gerofil (7 Mar 2016 às 00:38)

Viagem à terra fria do nordeste alentejano (Serra de São Mamede) no Sábado, 5 de Março de 2016, pela meia tarde, com uma temperatura de 4,0 ºC. Fotografias tiradas a partir dos 700 metros de altitude (cume acima dos 1000 metros). Nas fotografias aparece dia 4 quando devia ser dia 5...


----------



## joralentejano (7 Mar 2016 às 07:07)

Bom dia,
Chove bem 
Vento moderado a forte...


----------



## Agreste (7 Mar 2016 às 10:58)

a passagem da micro frente gerou alguma chuva em Faro mas não deve ter passado dos 2mm.


----------



## trovoadas (7 Mar 2016 às 21:52)

Agreste disse:


> a passagem da micro frente gerou alguma chuva em Faro mas não deve ter passado dos 2mm.



Chuva por aí começa a ser um elemento raro...pelo contrário aqui pelo Sudoeste de França já cansa

Já é tempo de inverter um bocado os papéis...


----------



## joralentejano (7 Mar 2016 às 22:32)

Boa Noite,
Chuva por volta das 7h mas que durou muito pouco tempo, mal a frente passou (parou de chover ás 7:15h) o céu tornou-se praticamente limpo, já lá vai o tempo em que chovia o dia inteiro...
Se não fosse o vento moderado a forte a dar uma sensação gelada até estaria um dia bastante agradável...
acumulado no máximo *2mm. *
Máx: *12,6ºC*
Min:* 4,5ºC*

Tatual: *6,8ºC*
*vento fraco*

estes dias devem ter tido um total de 3/4mm...Março parece que vai ser seco...


*

*


----------



## joralentejano (8 Mar 2016 às 14:48)

Boa tarde,
Céu pouco nublado, muito boa visibilidade, logo coloco aqui algumas fotos...
Vento fraco a moderado de leste...
*13,6°C*


----------



## joralentejano (8 Mar 2016 às 20:01)

Boa Noite 
Céu limpo até ao inicio da tarde, a partir das 15h e até ás 16:30h esteve muito nublado por nuvens altas... muito boa visibilidade
Aqui ficam algumas fotos:
ás 14h, da estrada que liga Portalegre a Arronches, como a foto foi tirada com o telemóvel não se percebe mas até montanhas já pertencentes a Espanha hoje se viam...Arronches lá ao fundo (SSE) e alguns cumulus no horizonte:





ás 16h o cenário era outro...




ás 16.30h para WNW:




Máx: *15,2ºC*
Min: *2,8ºC*
Este inverno o vento tem-se encarregado de me estragar as mínimas 

Tatual: *7,2ºC*
*vento nulo*


----------



## joralentejano (8 Mar 2016 às 22:11)

O que a ausência do vento faz...sigo com *4,3ºC*
Ontem por esta hora tinha 7ºC com vento...


----------



## Thomar (9 Mar 2016 às 07:47)

Bom dia. Temperatura mínima de *+3,2ºC*, temperatura actual *+5,9ºC*. Céu totalmente nublado. Vento nulo, neste momento.
O IPMA prevê para a região Sul "possibilidade de ocorrência de períodos de chuva fraca ou chuvisco durante a tarde.",
E hoje promete ser um dia fresco, "se" o céu não abrir, acredito que a máxima prevista de *+16ºC* para aqui pelo IPMA é exagerada, 
acredito mais numa máxima a rondar os *+10/12ºC*.


----------



## Thomar (9 Mar 2016 às 09:14)

Thomar disse:


> Bom dia. Temperatura mínima de *+3,2ºC*, temperatura actual *+5,9ºC*. Céu totalmente nublado. Vento nulo, neste momento.
> O IPMA prevê para a região Sul "possibilidade de ocorrência de períodos de chuva fraca ou chuvisco durante a tarde.",
> *E hoje promete ser um dia fresco, "se" o céu não abrir, acredito que a máxima prevista de +16ºC para aqui pelo IPMA é exagerada,
> acredito mais numa máxima a rondar os +10/12ºC*.


Esqueçam o comentário anterior... 
Afinal, apesar do céu estar totalmente nublado, a radiação solar consegue passar e já estão *+9ºC*.
O vento neste momento alterna entre o nulo e o muito fraco.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Mar 2016 às 13:04)

Boas,
Por aqui não chove nem faz sol...
Vento fraco e *9,3°C*


----------



## talingas (9 Mar 2016 às 14:22)

Melhor que escrever é mostrar portanto... 9,3°C vento fraco, umas chuvinha muito fraca esporadicamente. É o dia aqui...


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Mar 2016 às 14:37)

Boas,
Por aqui também já chuviscou e há algum nevoeiro.


----------



## Thomar (9 Mar 2016 às 15:38)

Por aqui, vai caindo a espaços uma morrinha muito pequena que nem chega a molhar a estrada.
Temperatura actual entre os +15ºC e os +15,5ºC. Vento fraco.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Mar 2016 às 16:07)

De repente o vento mudou de moderado para forte...boas rajadas agora mesmo, segundo a app ZephyrFree WindMeter a rajada mais forte até agora foi de *51km/h, *não esperava tanto vento hoje.
Não tenho registos de temperatura porque tive de retirar o sensor da rua senão corre o risco de cair e estragar-se.
à pouco chuviscou....


----------



## Gerofil (9 Mar 2016 às 18:36)

Estremoz hoje com máxima de 11,8 ºC... Tarde de céu encoberto com chuva, associado à passagem da superfície frontal fria. O frio está novamente de volta


----------



## joralentejano (9 Mar 2016 às 18:52)

chuviscos por volta das 16h mas nada ficou molhado, destaque para o vento que a partir dessa hora se tornou bastante forte...
Máx: *13,1ºC*
Min: *1,6ºC *(registada antes da nebulosidade aparecer)

Agora vento mais calmo
*10,2ºC e vento moderado*


----------



## actioman (9 Mar 2016 às 23:23)

Por cá nada de chuviscos que eu me tenha apercebido. Todos os relatam, mas foram mesmo praticamente imperceptíveis pois a única estação de todo o Alentejo interior que registou alguma coisa foi a EMA do IPMA de Avis com 0,1mm  pelas 17h! 

O dia também foi mais fresco que os anteriores, pois esteve sempre nublado, apenas limpando ao final da tarde. A mínima da EMA de Elvas ainda foi frescota com 1,1ºC (média às 7h). E uma máxima de 14,2ºC (média pelas 17h).

Agora ao anoitecer ficou ventoso do quadrante W, o que torna a sensação térmica mais desagradável. Temperatura actual de cerca de 8ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Mar 2016 às 23:48)

Boas,
Vento fraco e *4,9°C*


----------



## Gerofil (10 Mar 2016 às 00:03)

Estremoz segue agora com 4,9 ºC.

Atenção que Estremoz fica num anticlinal, pelo que aqui as temperaturas são mais baixas quando está vento. Já quando não existe vento, a temperatura aqui tende a ser mais elevada que as áreas circundantes mais baixas.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Mar 2016 às 08:51)

Bom dia!
Manhã fria, a mínima desceu até ao *1,3°C* 

Agora algumas nuvens altas e vento muito fraco...


----------



## sielwolf (10 Mar 2016 às 11:38)

Por Monchique


----------



## joralentejano (10 Mar 2016 às 18:46)

Boa Tarde,
Dia de céu pouco nublado e fresco devido ao vento...
Máx: *16,6ºC*
Min: *1,3ºC
*
Neste momento céu limpo e o vento apesar de já ter estado nulo agora voltou a intensificar-se...
Tatual: *10,6ºC *depois de ter estado em 10,1ºC


----------



## joralentejano (11 Mar 2016 às 10:00)

Bom dia...
Por volta das 7:30h em Arronches estavam *4°C *sem vento 
Em Portalegre às 8h estava *7°C *com vento moderado de NE a dar uma sensação desagradável...

Resumindo, estava-se melhor em Arronches  a mínima foi de *2,7°C*

Agora por Portalegre céu limpo e algum vento.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Mar 2016 às 14:58)

Boas,
A tarde por aqui segue assim:




Dia muito agradável, sigo com *16,3ºC e vento fraco*


----------



## joralentejano (11 Mar 2016 às 22:14)

Boas,
Muitas diferenças por aqui em termos de temperatura...
Estive numa quinta ao pé do rio e a temperatura à pouco quando sai de lá era de *3ºC*
no centro da vila (zona mais alta) estavam *5ºC*
Aqui sigo com *4,3ºC
vento nulo
--------------------*
Máx: *17,1ºC*
Min: *2,7ºC*


----------



## Thomar (12 Mar 2016 às 09:27)

Bom dia! Não esperava uma temperatura mínima tão baixa,* +1,1ºC*. 
Agora a temperatura a subir em flecha, já* +8ºC*, com céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Mar 2016 às 14:54)

Boa Tarde!
Manhã muito fria e uma bela camada de geada...
Por aqui registei *-1,3ºC*

Agora sigo com *17,3ºC *mas parece estar mais...
*vento fraco*
*43% HR*


----------



## joralentejano (12 Mar 2016 às 18:39)

Boas,
Dia primaveril...
Por volta das 18h era este o cenário para W:




Máx: *18,1ºC*
Min: *-1,3ºC*
Mal o sol se põe começa logo a refrescar, hoje a noite promete ser novamente fria...
Tatual: *10,8ºC
vento nulo*


----------



## joralentejano (13 Mar 2016 às 14:07)

Boas tardes,
A mínima hoje já foi mais elevada...geada fraca.
Min: *0,9ºC*

Agora céu pouco nublado
*16,8ºC*
*vento muito fraco 
*


----------



## joralentejano (13 Mar 2016 às 15:15)

Dia muito agradável pela zona...
sigo com *18,4ºC*

Ás 14h segundo o IPMA nas estações mais próximas eram estas as temperaturas:
Elvas: *18,7ºC*
Portalegre: *15,6ºC *


----------



## joralentejano (13 Mar 2016 às 18:53)

Boas,
Assim termina o dia por aqui:




Máx: *19,2ºC*
Min: *0,9ºC*

Tatual: *11,5ºC
vento nulo*


----------



## joralentejano (13 Mar 2016 às 21:48)

Boas,
sigo com *7,3ºC *e como sempre o vento está presente...


----------



## joralentejano (13 Mar 2016 às 22:28)

Vento já nulo, ainda bem, espero que continue assim...
vai já em *5,1ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (13 Mar 2016 às 23:40)

*4,3°C*


----------



## Agreste (14 Mar 2016 às 00:18)

tem sido dias de primavera mas noites ainda frias...
Veremos como evolui a próxima 3ª feira onde se prevê chuva.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Mar 2016 às 07:33)

Bom dia,
Mínima de *-1,5°C *e uma bela camada de geada que neste momento já vai derretendo onde o sol já chega...
Atual de *2,7°C *


----------



## chispe (14 Mar 2016 às 22:15)

Boas 
Pessoal amanhã chove ou não na zona de faro? E para o fim de semana?


----------



## joralentejano (14 Mar 2016 às 22:45)

Boa noite,
Manhã de céu limpo mas durante a tarde o céu ficou muito nublado por nuvens altas...o dia já foi mais fresco.
Máx: *16,4°C*
Min: *-1,5°C*

Agora a noite já segue fresca...
Tatual: *7,8°C*
*Vento fraco *


----------



## joralentejano (15 Mar 2016 às 09:13)

Bom dia,
Nevoeiro logo de manhã...mínima de *4,8°C*

O céu já teve um aspeto ameaçador mas depressa ficou mais claro, continua muito nublado...


----------



## joralentejano (15 Mar 2016 às 13:59)

Boas,
Tem chovido fraco a moderado por aqui, agora não chove mas parece ainda vir mais qualquer coisinha, veremos.

As previsões estão animadoras para este fim de semana  esperemos que se mantenha...


----------



## Davidmpb (15 Mar 2016 às 14:15)

Boas,
Alguma chuva por aqui também cerca de 3mm acumulados até ao momento.
Vamos ver se ainda vem mais alguma coisa...


----------



## sielwolf (15 Mar 2016 às 15:18)

Em Monchique


----------



## joralentejano (15 Mar 2016 às 16:11)

Vai chovendo por Arronches


----------



## joralentejano (15 Mar 2016 às 18:21)

Praticamente não pára de chover aqui em Arronches, apenas houve umas pequenas pausas e tem sido desde do meio da manhã assim, bela rega  os campos estão novamente alagados...
Continua a chover! 
*10,4°C*

EDIT(18:29H): Já parou, e agora já deve ser de vez, agora é esperar até sexta.


----------



## joralentejano (15 Mar 2016 às 23:46)

Boas,
Nevoeiro cerrado e *6,8°C
100% HR
*
Formou-se do nada junto ao rio e passado pouco tempo já estava totalmente cerrado...consigo ver algumas estrelas portanto o nevoeiro está apenas em zonas baixas, tenho quase a certeza que na zona mais alta da vila não está tão cerrado como aqui...mas isso de vez em quando acontece.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Mar 2016 às 23:46)

Estremoz: tarde de chuva  nevoeiro denso desde as 21h30...


----------



## joralentejano (16 Mar 2016 às 09:02)

Bom dia,
O dia começou com nevoeiro e frio...
Mínima de *4,1°**C*


Agora em Portalegre, céu limpo, vento fraco e nevoeiro no horizonte.


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Mar 2016 às 10:47)

Bom dia,
Por aqui tão depressa fica nevoeiro, como quer abrir...
Venham os aguaceiros e trovoadas para o fim-de-semana.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Mar 2016 às 19:54)

Boa Noite,
A manhã começou com nevoeiro tal como disse no post anterior, a meio da manhã apareceram muitas nuvens mas de tarde desapareceram e o sol estava bastante quente mas o vento era fresco...
Máx: *16,2ºC*
Min: *4,1ºC*

Tatual: *9,7ºC
vento fraco *


----------



## joralentejano (16 Mar 2016 às 23:42)

Boas,
Nevoeiro em formação por aqui...
*7,1°C
91% HR*


----------



## joralentejano (17 Mar 2016 às 08:38)

Bom dia, 
Algum nevoeiro mas que neste momento já se começa a dissipar...


----------



## joralentejano (17 Mar 2016 às 20:12)

Boa Noite,
Dia com muitas nuvens altas...
O final do dia por aqui foi assim:
18:17H





18:35H




Máx: *16,5ºC*
Min: *3**,6ºC
*
Tatual: *10,8ºC*
*
*


----------



## joralentejano (17 Mar 2016 às 23:58)

Boas,
*7,9°C *estáveis e céu "cavado"...
*Vento fraco*


----------



## joralentejano (18 Mar 2016 às 11:19)

Bom dia,
Chove bem


----------



## joralentejano (18 Mar 2016 às 14:46)

Boas,
Continua a chover a chuva é miudinha mas cai com intensidade 
*10,9ºC
*
Céu a ficar escuro para WSW


----------



## joralentejano (18 Mar 2016 às 15:44)

Chove com intensidade desde o meu último post e continua ...


----------



## joralentejano (18 Mar 2016 às 16:03)

Muita chuva agora  tarde bastante chuvosa por aqui


----------



## Thomar (18 Mar 2016 às 16:35)

Aqui por Ponte de Sôr, choveu bastante hoje    sinceramente não esperava tanta chuva.
Choveu muito fraco até às 11h e daí até agora choveu sempre fraco, com momentos de chuva moderada, mas há uns 30 minutos choveu durante 3 minutos chuva forte, agora apenas uns chuviscos. Belo dia!


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Mar 2016 às 16:50)

Por aqui também um dia de chuva desde madrugada, nevoeiro bem cerrado neste momento...


----------



## joralentejano (18 Mar 2016 às 17:35)

A chuva continua  céu muito escuro para sudoeste e oeste


----------



## joralentejano (18 Mar 2016 às 18:18)

chuva forte! hoje não pára...sinceramente não esperava tanta chuva, é sempre bom ter surpresas


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Mar 2016 às 21:23)

Tudo o que chega a Faro morre e para leste é mais do mesmo.

Curioso, a estação de Almancil regista 10 mm, enquanto em Faro (Cidade) leva 1.2 mm e eu levo 1 mm. Melhor é impossível.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Mar 2016 às 23:42)

Começou a chover do nada, está-se a formar algo por aqui, a ver no que dá...eco amarelo para oeste


----------



## Gerofil (19 Mar 2016 às 11:17)

Zona de maior instabilidade por agora: distritos de Coimbra, Leiria, Santarém e Lisboa... Aguaceiros, pontualmente fortes e acompanhados de trovoadas e eventual queda de granizo.

Portalegre e castelo Branco também vão ficar dentro desta instabilidade possivelmente dentro de uma hora...


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Mar 2016 às 11:42)

Por aqui já caíram 2 aguaceiros, o radar tá bom... 
espero que as células passem por aqui.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (19 Mar 2016 às 11:48)

Belo aguaceiro em Évora.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Mar 2016 às 12:10)

Acabou de passar por aqui um aguaceiro com algum granizo


----------



## joralentejano (19 Mar 2016 às 12:11)

Boas...
Aguaceiro forte por aqui


----------



## trepkos (19 Mar 2016 às 12:29)

Chove e já troveja, Há tanto tempo que não ouvia trovoada...


----------



## joralentejano (19 Mar 2016 às 13:15)

trovão a vila está praticamente rodeada por células...céu escuro por todo o lado mas aqui há sol, a ver se vem algo ou se o escudo Arronchense está ativo


----------



## joralentejano (19 Mar 2016 às 13:24)

Céu muito negro, vem lá festa


----------



## joralentejano (19 Mar 2016 às 13:30)

vai ficando cada vez mais negro...brutal célula que se está formar por aqui


----------



## joralentejano (19 Mar 2016 às 13:37)

Trovoada  começa a chover bastante


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Mar 2016 às 13:54)

Portalegre: Chove e está vento moderado, mas absolutamente nada de trovoada.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Mar 2016 às 14:15)

Pequeno video do aguaceiro de granizo que caiu em Portalegre e  que publiquei no #ElTiempoCanalExtremadura.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Mar 2016 às 14:26)

Chuva moderada, trovoada é que nada...


----------



## joralentejano (19 Mar 2016 às 14:32)

As saudades de uma trovoada já eram tantas relâmpagos trovões e muita chuva


----------



## talingas (19 Mar 2016 às 14:43)

Que fenómeno será este?


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Mar 2016 às 14:45)

talingas disse:


> Que fenómeno será este?


Serão Extraterrestres?


----------



## jonas (19 Mar 2016 às 14:45)

talingas disse:


> Que fenómeno será este?


Na minha opiniao uma invensao qualquer!


----------



## talingas (19 Mar 2016 às 14:54)

Davidmpb disse:


> Serão Extraterrestres?





jonas disse:


> Na minha opiniao uma invensao qualquer!



Pois eu não percebi se é um relflexo do vidro da janela, se é da lente da câmara, ou se é algo natural..


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Mar 2016 às 15:20)

Belas células ali para os lados de Ponte Sôr! o *Thomar *deve ter festa...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Mar 2016 às 16:01)

talingas disse:


> Que fenómeno será este?



Reflexo de um dos pisos do Hospital!!!


----------



## joralentejano (19 Mar 2016 às 16:55)

Chove bem de novo 
Os ribeiros levam muita água e os campos estão todos alagados...


----------



## talingas (19 Mar 2016 às 17:00)

Por aqui vai assim... 9,3°C..


----------



## trepkos (19 Mar 2016 às 18:15)

O dia por aqui resumiu-se a dois trovões. Mais um evento fiasco. Venha o calor.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Mar 2016 às 18:35)

trepkos disse:


> O dia por aqui resumiu-se a dois trovões. Mais um evento fiasco. Venha o calor.


Era bom analisares as previsões em vez de mandares bitaites...


----------



## trepkos (19 Mar 2016 às 18:58)

Tiagolco disse:


> Era bom analisares as previsões em vez de mandares bitaites...



Caríssimo colega, como deverá calcular eventos convectivos são extremamente localizados, como tal devia ter se abstido no comentário que fez, porque segundo a sua localização, eu não vivo na sua área de residência.

Como tal referi o pormenor, *por aqui. *

Se conseguir observar a minha localização, a mesma é no Alentejo.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Mar 2016 às 19:40)

Boas,
Ao final do dia ainda apareceu o sol e um arco íris:
ainda deu para ouvir dois trovões com a passagem de uma célula a sul daqui na altura em que este passou...








Ao anoitecer o céu estava pouco nublado mas no horizonte havia muitas nuvens, sinal de que isto ainda não acabou 
(desculpem a qualidade mais foram tiradas com o telemóvel)








Máx: *11,2ºC*
Min: *7,1ºC
*
Tatual: *9,3ºC*
*vento nulo*


----------



## joralentejano (19 Mar 2016 às 21:15)

Pareceu-me ter visto um relâmpago mas o aguaceiro a WSW daqui não tem eco para isso portanto deve ter sido só impressão...


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Mar 2016 às 21:44)

Hoje tinha esperança de ver alguma trovoada mas infelizmente nada, também foi um dia fresco e isso deve ter dificultado... fica prá próxima de Deus quiser...
Entretanto parece aproximar-se um aguaceiro


----------



## joralentejano (20 Mar 2016 às 00:22)

Boas,
Algum nevoeiro por aqui e *7,3ºC*
sensação mais baixa devido à humidade elevada, *100% 
vento nulo
*
Mais uma foto de ontem (dia 19) antes da trovoada:


----------



## joralentejano (20 Mar 2016 às 08:58)

Boa dia,
Chove com intensidade
De madrugada também choveu bem.


----------



## Smota (20 Mar 2016 às 09:19)

Bom dia, ontem houve muita chuva e um pouquinho de granizo. Neste momento começou a chover fraco e com o escuro que aí vem vai haver barulho!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Mar 2016 às 10:30)

talingas disse:


> Que fenómeno será este?


----------



## joralentejano (20 Mar 2016 às 12:36)

Chove fraco 
tenho isto em desenvolvimento mesmo à minha frente:


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Mar 2016 às 12:47)

Bela célula a sul daqui, deve-se ter desenvolvido mesmo há pouco... E chuvisca por cá com sol.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Mar 2016 às 12:54)

@SpiderVV essa célula já vai aparecendo por aqui:




e esta continua em desenvolvimento:




céu cada vez mais negro


----------



## joralentejano (20 Mar 2016 às 13:01)

tudo negro e já ouvi um trovão


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Mar 2016 às 13:13)

Céu a ficar encoberto por aqui, e que grande crescimento da célula a sul!






Estão se todas a formar a Norte daqui, e a desfazerem se a sul...


----------



## joralentejano (20 Mar 2016 às 13:16)

Já chove à cerca de 10 minutos  penso que a chuva que está a cair é do crescimento da célula e não do avanço pois a célula está praticamente estagnada a SW daqui...


----------



## joralentejano (20 Mar 2016 às 13:45)

chove bem


----------



## joralentejano (20 Mar 2016 às 13:47)

Chove torrencialmente, que grande chuvada


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Mar 2016 às 13:54)

Nada por aqui, cheira-me que o centro da depressão está aqui, o que faz as nuvens rodarem todas aqui à volta. De facto, a direcção do vento está lentamente a virar 360º. 10,7ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Mar 2016 às 14:09)

Para NNW:




 O vento passou de nulo para fraco...
Continua a chover mas fraco


----------



## joralentejano (20 Mar 2016 às 14:14)

SpiderVV disse:


> Nada por aqui, cheira-me que o centro da depressão está aqui, o que faz as nuvens rodarem todas aqui à volta. De facto, a direcção do vento está lentamente a virar 360º. 10,7ºC.


Pelo movimento das células o centro da depressão deve estar entre Santarém e Portalegre...


----------



## joralentejano (20 Mar 2016 às 14:19)

O sol apareceu mas a chuva intensificou-se novamente


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Mar 2016 às 14:26)

Entretanto formou-se um eco amarelo aqui em cima, vamos ver se cá chega...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Mar 2016 às 14:29)




----------



## Gerofil (20 Mar 2016 às 14:44)

Estremoz: começaram os primeiros aguaceiros moderados da tarde...

Centro do núcleo de ar frio em altitude (ALADIN - 500 hPa) algures entre Lisboa e Évora... A pressão atmosférica à superfície é bastante homogenia em todo o continente, não se definindo um rumo predominantes dos ventos; em altitude, os ventos e a nebulosidade tendem a circular em sentido contrário aos ponteiros do relógio, em torno do núcleo de ar frio.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Mar 2016 às 14:46)

joralentejano disse:


> Pelo movimento das células o centro da depressão deve estar entre Santarém e Portalegre...


O centro deve ser também um pouco extenso. O vento já virou quase 360º.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Mar 2016 às 14:57)

Chove de novo, cada pinga


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Mar 2016 às 15:01)

Ouve-se um trovão... Está negro a SE.


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Mar 2016 às 15:19)

á pouco caiu um aguaceiro fraco... trovoada não ouvi, vamos ver se isto anima porque está muito fraco...


----------



## joralentejano (20 Mar 2016 às 16:49)

SSW:




*13,2ºC*


----------



## Gerofil (20 Mar 2016 às 16:56)

Por *Beja* estará ou acabou agora de passar uma célula convectiva...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Mar 2016 às 17:44)

Pias, há instantes.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (20 Mar 2016 às 18:11)




----------



## pax_julia (20 Mar 2016 às 18:25)

tarde eléctrica por Beja


----------



## joralentejano (20 Mar 2016 às 19:15)

Céu pouco nublado aqui mas para S e SW está muito escuro.
Está a refrescar bastante...
Tatual: *7,8°C
87% HR
vento nulo*


----------



## joralentejano (21 Mar 2016 às 00:38)

Boas,
está frio...
estão *6,4ºC *mas parece estar menos devido á humidade elevada, *96% HR*


----------



## joralentejano (21 Mar 2016 às 09:46)

Bom dia,
Chove muito neste momento 

Edit: que grande chuvada eco amarelo em cheio a rua parece um autêntico rio, acumulado interessante


----------



## trepkos (21 Mar 2016 às 10:08)

E como era de esperar, ontem por aqui foi novo fiasco.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Mar 2016 às 10:27)

Bom dia,
Por aqui chove, aguaceiros vindos de Espanha


----------



## joralentejano (21 Mar 2016 às 12:50)

Chove torrencialmente


----------



## trepkos (21 Mar 2016 às 12:53)

Chuva torrencial em Évora com granizo. 

11 graus.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Mar 2016 às 13:06)

Céu bem negro mesmo por cima, célula vinda de NE da direção da serra, mas fraca. 11,4ºC. Ainda só choveu fraco.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Mar 2016 às 13:08)

Célula com eco amarelo vinda da zona de Albuquerque, céu a ficar muito negro  continua a chove fraco


----------



## trovoadas (21 Mar 2016 às 13:20)

Os Algarvios tiraram umas férias Meteorológicas Tal não deve ser o marasmo que vai por lá...
Mais um evento falhado!


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Mar 2016 às 13:36)

Por aqui também vai caindo um aguaceiro fraco aqui e acolá e não se passa mais nada... ou muito me engano ou hoje não vai haver nada de relevante por aqui.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Mar 2016 às 14:17)

Continua a chover por aqui


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Mar 2016 às 14:34)

Felizmente o sol está aparecer, espero que fique a tarde toda....


----------



## joralentejano (21 Mar 2016 às 14:38)

O céu azul já vai aparecendo 
*10,2ºC*


----------



## ecobcg (21 Mar 2016 às 15:10)

pronto, não é o mesmo nível das células lá de cima... ehehe.. mas é o que se arranja... um excerto de uma célula que ainda tentou, mas não conseguiu mais.. ahaha
A Este de Carvoeiro.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Mar 2016 às 15:19)

Por aqui está assim...


----------



## joralentejano (21 Mar 2016 às 15:31)

Está assim para Este:
apareceram num instante...




*11,1ºC*
pelo movimento das células o núcleo parece que ainda anda por aqui, está explicado o porquê de nesta zona não haver uma única célula...


----------



## joralentejano (21 Mar 2016 às 15:54)

isto formou-se de repente mas não deve passar disto








Está preto!


----------



## joralentejano (21 Mar 2016 às 16:17)

Granizo! e também já chove


----------



## joralentejano (21 Mar 2016 às 16:38)

ainda deu um bom aguaceiro inesperado e também algum granizo


----------



## Gerofil (21 Mar 2016 às 16:48)

Estremoz: tarde agradável, com alguma nebulosidade e sol, sem vento... no coração da tempestade


----------



## joralentejano (21 Mar 2016 às 16:53)

chove bem  o núcleo da depressão está a ir para sul por isso é que se estão a formar pequenas células por aqui...


----------



## joralentejano (21 Mar 2016 às 17:42)

Tenho a certeza que se não fosse núcleo podíamos ter tido um dia bastante interessante por aqui, o núcleo está a ir para sul e há células a explodir aqui ao lado em Espanha:
 NE:




ESE:




Parou à muito pouco tempo de chover...mas como o dia já está a acabar estas células vão começar a perder força...
A explosão daquela célula que está à direita na última foto é brutal


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mar 2016 às 17:57)

Altamente.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Mar 2016 às 18:46)

Fotos desta tarde, na serra em Loulé (zona de Benafim)











Fotos de Eva von Rosen enviadas por Fábio Felicio:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1139306276114359.1073741836.488814757830184&type=3


----------



## Miguel96 (21 Mar 2016 às 18:51)

ecobcg disse:


> Fotos desta tarde, na serra em Loulé (zona de Benafim)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uau, parece a neve que caiu em Fóia (Serra do Monchique), mas agora na serra de Loulé.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Mar 2016 às 18:57)

Self Cloud a ESE daqui, o céu está com um aspeto medonho...como já está muito escuro nas fotos que tiro já não se percebe


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Mar 2016 às 19:03)

joralentejano disse:


> Self Cloud a ESE daqui, o céu está com um aspeto medonho...como já está muito escuro nas fotos que tiro já não se percebe


Tens a certeza? o radar não está nada de especial...


----------



## joralentejano (21 Mar 2016 às 19:09)

Davidmpb disse:


> Tens a certeza? o radar não está nada de especial...


realmente o radar não está nada de especial, mas o céu está completamente negro, mas como já não há claridade a Self Cloud já não a consigo ver...


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Mar 2016 às 19:12)

joralentejano disse:


> realmente o radar não está nada de especial, mas o céu está completamente negro, mas como já não há claridade a Self Cloud já não a consigo ver...


Não tiraste foto? também o céu por aqui está negro mas infelizmente não deve passar disso... e pronto também lá vão caindo umas pingas


----------



## joralentejano (21 Mar 2016 às 19:16)

Davidmpb disse:


> Não tiraste foto? também o céu por aqui está negro mas infelizmente não deve passar disso... e pronto também lá vão caindo umas pingas


Nas fotos que tirei com o telemóvel não dava para ver, estava muito longe e além disso já estava escuro...a célula chegou a ter eco amarelo
Vai pingando, esteve tão ameaçador mas já não deve passar disto


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Mar 2016 às 19:17)

Davidmpb disse:


> Tens a certeza? o radar não está nada de especial...


O radar de Coruche está em baixo, o que retira quase toda a acuidade das observações no Alto Alentejo.

Por aqui vai chovendo fraco, células que bem querem desenvolver-se, mas falta o "gasoil".


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Mar 2016 às 19:23)

SpiderVV disse:


> O radar de Coruche está em baixo, o que retira quase toda a acuidade das observações no Alto Alentejo.
> 
> Por aqui vai chovendo fraco, células que bem querem desenvolver-se, mas falta o "gasoil".


Precisamos também  é do " calorzinho" para elas nos fazerem uma visita


----------



## joralentejano (21 Mar 2016 às 19:44)

Davidmpb disse:


> Precisamos também  é do " calorzinho" para elas nos fazerem uma visita


A pouca sorte que tivemos hoje foi de o núcleo da depressão estar mesmo por cima da nossa zona, mal o núcleo se começou a deslocar para sul começara-se logo a formar células, foi pena já ter sido ao final da tarde senão tínhamos tido festa, mas claro que se houvesse calor acumulado elas formavam-se com mais vontade, fica para a próxima 
___________________
Chuva moderada


----------



## Gerofil (21 Mar 2016 às 19:58)

O núcleo de ar frio já se encontra mais a sueste, já dentro de Espanha; agora sim entra nebulosidade de nordeste no Alto Alentejo, com precipitação.

EDIT: Tudo se dissipou antes de chegar a Estremoz...


----------



## joralentejano (21 Mar 2016 às 19:59)

O radar de Coruche já voltou por isso as células são mais intensas do que o que parecia, a célula que formou a Self Cloud devia ter eco amarelo mas naquela altura mostrava apenas eco verde...

Chove bem


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Mar 2016 às 20:02)

joralentejano disse:


> A pouca sorte que tivemos hoje foi de o núcleo da depressão estar mesmo por cima da nossa zona, mal o núcleo se começou a deslocar para sul começara-se logo a formar células, foi pena já ter sido ao final da tarde senão tínhamos tido festa, mas claro que se houvesse calor acumulado elas formavam-se com mais vontade, fica para a próxima
> ___________________
> Chuva moderada


Sim, a minha esperança deste evento era ver trovoada com actividade eléctrica que já á muito que não há por aqui... mas pronto fica para a próxima


----------



## rafathunderstorm (21 Mar 2016 às 20:27)

Só espero que este ano tenhamos mais surpresas e mais sorte que a primavera e verão do ano passado que ate aborreceu


----------



## joralentejano (21 Mar 2016 às 20:27)

Já parou e por hoje penso que já está terminado, mas parece que até quarta vamos continuar com alguma instabilidade...
Consigo ver a célula já em fase de dissipação a SE de Badajoz com a luz da lua...
*9,2°C*


----------



## joralentejano (21 Mar 2016 às 20:36)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Só espero que este ano tenhamos mais surpresas e mais sorte que a primavera e verão do ano passado que ate aborreceu


No ano passado na primavera só abril é que teve algo de interessante, também foi dos poucos meses em que choveu algo decente ao longo de todo o ano...


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Mar 2016 às 20:40)

Duas fotos do dia de hoje:


----------



## Gerofil (21 Mar 2016 às 20:57)

joralentejano disse:


> Já parou e por hoje penso que já está terminado, mas parece que até quarta vamos continuar com alguma instabilidade...
> Consigo ver a célula já em fase de dissipação a SE de Badajoz com a luz da lua...
> *9,2°C*



Para hoje o CAPE era nulo para o norte alentejano; ao contrário de hoje, amanhã a situação inverte-se e o CAPE será mais elevado no interior: típica tarde para amanhã se ver as torres dos cumulonimbus a descerem a Extremadura espanhola ...


----------



## ecobcg (21 Mar 2016 às 21:11)

Uma fotos de hoje:


----------



## joralentejano (21 Mar 2016 às 21:16)

Gerofil disse:


> Para hoje o CAPE era nulo para o norte alentejano; ao contrário de hoje, amanhã a situação inverte-se e o CAPE será mais elevado no interior: típica tarde para amanhã se ver as torres dos cumulonimbus a descerem a Extremadura espanhola ...


Obrigado por essa informação @Gerofil


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mar 2016 às 00:38)




----------



## david 6 (22 Mar 2016 às 01:59)

há descargas entre Sines e o Cabo São Vicente
zona oeste do Algarve (Barlavento) vai apanhar chuvada


----------



## Gerofil (22 Mar 2016 às 02:05)

david 6 disse:


> há descargas entre Sines e o Cabo São Vicente zona oeste do Algarve (Barlavento) vai apanhar chuvada



 Toda a zona desde Sagres a Albufeira vai ter chuva, por vezes forte e acompanhada de trovoada...


----------



## Gerofil (22 Mar 2016 às 02:22)

Ontem, pelas 18h30 a partir de Estremoz para sul, com a Serra d`Ossa ao fundo


----------



## joralentejano (22 Mar 2016 às 02:31)

Boas,
O céu está muito nublado e até estão a cair uns pingos


----------



## joralentejano (22 Mar 2016 às 02:50)

Aguaceiro fraco, não esperava 
EDIT(03:00H): Chove bem


----------



## parvonia (22 Mar 2016 às 03:21)

Trovoada Sines ainda a pouco


----------



## Paelagius (22 Mar 2016 às 03:31)




----------



## Paelagius (22 Mar 2016 às 09:18)




----------



## AMFC (22 Mar 2016 às 09:32)

Boas, alguém me consegue indicar o acumulado em Sagres durante esta madrugada ? Pelo radar parece que foi bem regado.


----------



## AMFC (22 Mar 2016 às 09:41)

Parece que foi uma madrugada muito bem regada na zona de Sagres, com várias horas seguidas de precipitação. Alguém sabe qual foi o acumulado ?


----------



## Gerofil (22 Mar 2016 às 09:46)

AMFC disse:


> Boas, alguém me consegue indicar o acumulado em Sagres durante esta madrugada ? Pelo radar parece que foi bem regado.



Por aqui https://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.superficie/#Sagres

Hoje a instabilidade vai transferir-se para os distritos de Évora, Beja e Faro a partir do início da tarde. Elevado CAPE e suficiente humidade relativa aos 700 hPa vão favorecer o incremento da nebulosidade e a ocorrência de instabilidade a sul do Tejo, especialmente nas regiões mais a leste...


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Mar 2016 às 10:00)

Vamos ver se hoje há alguma coisa para aqui... há algum cape e humidade relativa aos 700hpa entre os 60 e os 80%.
Céu com alguns cumulus.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Mar 2016 às 14:02)

Começam a aparecer os primeiros aguaceiros. A nordeste de São Bartolomeu de Messines a situação já se intensifica:


----------



## Agreste (22 Mar 2016 às 14:36)

trovoada fraca e difusa em Faro... o céu está nublado e de momento o sol rompeu, já choveu um pequeno aguaceiro... não se percebe bem o que vai acontecer.


----------



## joralentejano (22 Mar 2016 às 15:00)

Boas,
Há algo a desenvolver-se a ESTE daqui, o céu está a ficar negro...já caíram uns pingos


----------



## Gerofil (22 Mar 2016 às 15:52)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas, Há algo a desenvolver-se a ESTE daqui, o céu está a ficar negro...já caíram uns pingos



De ESTE não vais ter nada... Alguma coisa terá de vir do outro lado, de noroeste... Ontem disse-te que irias vê-las a descer a Extremadura... 

​


----------



## joralentejano (22 Mar 2016 às 15:58)

Gerofil disse:


> De ESTE não vais ter nada... Alguma coisa terá de vir do outro lado, de noroeste... Ontem disse-te que irias vê-las a descer a Extremadura...
> 
> ​


Estava em desenvolvimento a este mas passou ao lado  mas no radar a direção tão depressa parece estar de norte como de noroeste, típico nestas situações
Entretanto o sol já vai aparecendo, as células aqui estão com dificuldade em desenvolverem-se


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Mar 2016 às 16:02)

Estão a surgir várias células vindas de norte... vamos ver se passam por aqui para variar um bocado...


----------



## Agreste (22 Mar 2016 às 16:27)

o aguaceiro mais forte da tarde com uma pequena trovoada a anteceder...


----------



## Gerofil (22 Mar 2016 às 16:42)

Passando agora a 3 / 4 quilómetros a leste de Estremoz







EDIT: Fotografia tirada às 16h30. Agora chove de forma moderada


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Mar 2016 às 16:44)

Aproximam-se algumas pequenas células de NW mas parecem fracas, veremos, que há condições há... 14,8ºC.


----------



## Thomar (22 Mar 2016 às 16:45)

Gerofil disse:


> Passando agora a 3 / 4 quilómetros a leste de Estremoz


Aqui por Ponte de Sôr o panorama é muito parecido, algumas células que se tinham desenvolvido a norte estão a passar a leste.


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Mar 2016 às 16:47)

Céu escuro para NW veremos o que dá...


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Mar 2016 às 16:49)

Panorama por aqui:





Edit: Céu a escurecer bem. Célula em aproximação.


----------



## Thomar (22 Mar 2016 às 17:05)

Vai pingando fraco agora.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Mar 2016 às 17:12)

Estremoz: aguaceiros moderados e dispersos, alternando com sol.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Mar 2016 às 17:20)

Bom aspecto da célula em altitude, mas à superfície parece não resistir. Há cortinas de chuva a SW, no entanto.






edit: Bela célula a sul de Ponte de Sôr. @Thomar


----------



## Gerofil (22 Mar 2016 às 17:28)

17h00




http://es.sat24.com/es/
SAT24


----------



## frederico (22 Mar 2016 às 17:29)

Pela primeira vez desde a gota fria do final de 2007 vi um raio no sotavento algarvio. Ainda deu para ouvir uns 4 trovões e caiu um aguaceiro forte mas curto, perto da mata da Conceição de Tavira.


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Mar 2016 às 17:34)

Incrível como a célula desfez-se ao chegar aqui... nem uma gota cai!


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Mar 2016 às 17:34)

Como previ, a célula não se está a aguentar. Portalegre - cúpula antimeteorológica.  13,4ºC.


----------



## david 6 (22 Mar 2016 às 17:36)

Thomar disse:


> Vai pingando fraco agora.



a vista daqui ai para as tuas bandas é esta 






PS: pelo menos 2 descargas houve nessa


----------



## joralentejano (22 Mar 2016 às 17:40)

Céu muito escuro mas infelizmente a célula está a desfazer-se ao passar em portalegre...historia do costume quando os aguaceiros vem de NW


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Mar 2016 às 17:45)

Por hoje terminou se chegou sequer a começar em 4 dias nem um único trovão


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Mar 2016 às 17:53)

A célula está directamente aqui em cima, mas é totalmente virga edit: chuva fraca, fruto das condições insuficientes à superfície. 12,4ºC, em descida, com ligeira intensificação do vento (downdraft da célula).

Forma-se uma pequena linha a WNW, na área do Aeródromo do Gavião.


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Mar 2016 às 17:58)

algumas pingas aqui também


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Mar 2016 às 18:09)

Vista de Redondo para Leste :







http://www.meteoredondo.com/webcam


----------



## david 6 (22 Mar 2016 às 18:16)

Vista em Mertola:


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Mar 2016 às 18:21)

Brisa marítima a fazer das suas:





Zona do Vale do Guadiana com células potentes


----------



## talingas (22 Mar 2016 às 18:31)

E pronto as coisas vão-se sucedendo sempre à nossa volta...


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Mar 2016 às 18:33)

Descargas captadas pelo MeteoMoita


----------



## Gerofil (22 Mar 2016 às 18:58)

18h10





SAT24


----------



## joralentejano (22 Mar 2016 às 22:03)

Disseram que caiu granizo em Portalegre hoje à tarde, alguém confirma??pelos posts não...

Entretanto por aqui ainda caíram uns pingos, quanto a trovoada, a que caiu no sábado deu para matar as saudades 
Agora céu muito nublado...


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Mar 2016 às 22:19)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado durante a tarde. Ainda, ouvi 2 trovões por volta das 14 horas, duma célula que cresceu aqui por cima, mas depressa desapareceu.

Máxima: 17.0ºC
mínima: 9.0ºC
actual: 10.8ºC


----------



## MikeCT (22 Mar 2016 às 23:14)

Tarde com algum vento e alguma chuva pelas 15h na Ilha do Farol onde estava na altura. Ouvi pelo menos um trovão.





Em Faro (cidade) 0,6 mm


----------



## joralentejano (23 Mar 2016 às 14:21)

Boa Tarde! 
Manhã de Nevoeiro e uma mínima fria, foi de *4,1ºC*
Agora céu com aspeto de trovoada, vento fraco e uma temperatura amena,*16,4ºC*


----------



## Gerofil (23 Mar 2016 às 14:52)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Tarde!  Manhã de Nevoeiro e uma mínima fria, foi de *4,1ºC *Agora céu com aspeto de trovoada, vento fraco e uma temperatura amena,*16,4ºC*



Os modelos dão parecer favorável  Vamos esperar para ver ...


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Mar 2016 às 15:04)

Rebentam umas pequenas "pipocas" no radar. Noite com algum nevoeiro também, mas não muito denso - mínima de 6,2ºC. Actual de 15,6ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Mar 2016 às 18:37)

Boas,
Dia com muitas nuvens mas muito agradável 
Algumas fotos:









Esta nuvem ainda deu alguns pingos:




Máx: *16,9ºC*
Min:* 4,1ºC
*
Agora nuvens apenas no horizonte e aqui céu já praticamente limpo...
Tatual: *12,7ºC*
*vento nulo*


----------



## Gerofil (23 Mar 2016 às 19:35)

Tarde com períodos de céu muito nublado e aguaceiros dispersos.






Esta foi de ontem à tarde:


----------



## joralentejano (23 Mar 2016 às 21:53)

A noite segue fresca, estão *7,4°C *e *vento nulo*


----------



## joralentejano (24 Mar 2016 às 12:51)

Bom dia 
Mínima de *1,7°C*

Agora céu limpo e sol bastante quente...
Atual de *18,1°C*


----------



## joralentejano (24 Mar 2016 às 14:37)

*19,8ºC*
Dia excelente para passear


----------



## aoc36 (24 Mar 2016 às 15:44)

Albufeira
Dia muito bom...22graus


----------



## joralentejano (24 Mar 2016 às 20:53)

Boas,
Hoje a temperatura já superou os 20ºC, boa amplitude térmica 
Máx: *20,6ºC*
Min: *1,7ºC
*
Agora céu limpo e vento fraco.
Atual: *9,9ºC*
*
*


----------



## joralentejano (25 Mar 2016 às 00:51)

Boas,
Céu limpo mas pelo satélite é por pouco tempo e vento fraco...parece haver nevoeiro em formação.
Tatual: *6,1ºC
87% HR
*
Vamos voltar ao padrão de entradas de Noroeste portanto aqui no sul nada de muito relevante se vai passar nos próximos dias.


*

*


----------



## joralentejano (25 Mar 2016 às 02:37)

Nevoeiro e *4,5°C  *sensação muito mais baixa.
*95% HR *


----------



## joralentejano (25 Mar 2016 às 13:31)

Boas,
Nuvens altas e *15,8°C 
*


----------



## joralentejano (25 Mar 2016 às 21:14)

Boa Noite 
Apesar da manhã ter sido de céu nublado, a tarde foi espectacular e por isso fui passear pelo campo 
Aqui ficam algumas fotos
As nuvens altas já iam muito longe(sul):




Mas para oeste e noroeste começavam a aparecer mais nuvens:




NNE:




Uma pequena barragem:




Ribeira de Caia:




Perto desta ribeira deparei-me com este cenário:




Passado muitos anos cortaram estes eucaliptos, acho que até fizeram bem, no lugar deles podiam plantar mais pinheiros tal como se vê à esquerda na foto...
Entretanto ao final do dia praticamente não havia nuvens no horizonte, desfez-se tudo 
e assim foi o final do dia por aqui:












Espero que gostem 
Máx: *17,8ºC*
Min: *4,2ºC* (o nevoeiro não deixou descer muito mais)

A lua acabou agora de aparecer, Céu limpo e vento muito fraco.
Atual: *9,7ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (26 Mar 2016 às 02:16)

Boas 
Nevoeiro e *8,9°C *(a subir)
*100% HR 
Vento nulo 
*


----------



## talingas (26 Mar 2016 às 04:15)

Nevoeiro cerrado... Com 9,6°C. HR 99%


----------



## Thomar (26 Mar 2016 às 10:40)

Bom dia. Começa a cair uma morrinha por Ponte de Sôr.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Mar 2016 às 12:50)

Bom dia...
Morrinha a esvoaçar com o vento por aqui 
*12,8°C*


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Mar 2016 às 13:49)

Boas,
Por aqui nevoeiro e chuvisco


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Mar 2016 às 18:30)

Vai chovendo razoavelmente, com nevoeiro fechado


----------



## GonçaloMPB (26 Mar 2016 às 21:39)

Um dia de inverno aborrecido por Évora.

É a melhor descrição para o dia de hoje.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Mar 2016 às 02:02)

Boas,
Ainda choveu razoavelmente ao inicio da noite por aqui...deve ter acumulado à volta de 2mm.

Entretanto agora a lua e algumas estrelas já vão aparecendo por entre as nuvens, estão *10,5°C *vento fraco e *100% HR.
*
Boa Páscoa a todos


----------



## joralentejano (27 Mar 2016 às 14:02)

Boa Tarde,
Céu com muitas nuvens mas o sol vai aparecendo...estão *13,6ºC*
________________
A chuva prevista para quarta feira já desapareceu toda, mais um bom evento para os sítios do costume.


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Mar 2016 às 14:09)

Boas,
Hoje céu com algumas nuvens.
Ontem a estação do ipma ainda acumulou em Portalegre 9,1mm.
E realmente essa chuva para quarta parece ter ido " por agua abaixo".


----------



## talingas (27 Mar 2016 às 20:29)

Por aqui falta de água não temos... A barragem da Apartadura já está em descargas de topo há mais de um mês... Deixo um pequeno video de hoje. (o autofocus do telemóvel não quis colaborar ) 


Dia de céu pouco nublado, com grandes abertas já no final da tarde. A chuva ainda ameaçou mas não caiu.. Por agora 10,7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Mar 2016 às 02:15)

Boa madrugada! 
Noite calma por aqui...
Céu muito nublado e *7,5°C *(estáveis).


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mar 2016 às 18:52)

@joralentejano não sei se acompanhas a rede de estações netatmo, é só para informar que existe uma estação relativamente próxima de Arronches que tem pluviometro,pode dar jeito. A estação encontra-se a 325 metros de altitude junto à localidade de Assumar.

Os dados de precipitação:
(Parece que o proprietário activou/instalou o pluviometro a 6 de março.)








https://my.netatmo.com/app/station

Para teres acesso aos dados tens que registar no site.


----------



## joralentejano (28 Mar 2016 às 19:24)

jonas_87 disse:


> @joralentejano não sei se acompanhas a rede de estações netatmo, é só para informar que existe uma estação relativamente próxima de Arronches que tem pluviometro,pode dar jeito. A estação encontra-se a 325 metros de altitude junto à localidade de Assumar.
> 
> Os dados de precipitação:
> (Parece que o proprietário activou/instalou o pluviometro a 6 de março.)
> ...


Obrigado por essa informação, dá muito jeito sim não sabia da existência dessa estação, assim dá para ter uma noção do quanto chove por aqui pois a distância não é muita...obrigado mais uma vez 
Estou com um pequeno problema, apenas consigo ter acesso assim:


----------



## joralentejano (28 Mar 2016 às 19:34)

Boa Tarde,
Dia de céu muito nublado...0 de chuva 
Tatual: *14,7ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mar 2016 às 20:05)

joralentejano disse:


> Obrigado por essa informação, dá muito jeito sim não sabia da existência dessa estação, assim dá para ter uma noção do quanto chove por aqui pois a distância não é muita...obrigado mais uma vez
> Estou com um pequeno problema, apenas consigo ter acesso assim:



Optei por responder aqui:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/netatmo.8147/page-2#post-550453


----------



## talingas (29 Mar 2016 às 20:27)

Dia com alguma nebulosidade pela manhã, mas  no final desta apresentou-se geralmente limpo.. Tmax: 19°C. Por agora o sol já foi, sigo com 14°C...


----------



## joralentejano (29 Mar 2016 às 23:50)

Boa Noite! 
Nevoeiro de manhã e céu pouco nublado de tarde.
Máx:* 19,8ºC*
Min: *7,6ºC
*
Agora, Céu Limpo e vento nulo.
Tatual: *8,9ºC*

Amanhã poderá chover qualquer coisa, segundo a estação mais próxima o acumulado mensal aqui da zona é de *40,4mm. *Segundo este site, http://pt.climate-data.org/location/7062/ , a média da zona é cerca de 60mm .


----------



## Gerofil (30 Mar 2016 às 01:41)

Estremoz a alcançar finalmente os 20,0 ºC este ano... máxima de 20,8 ºC esta Terça-feira.

Net*Atmo*:

https://www.netatmo.com/es-ES/site/community


----------



## joralentejano (30 Mar 2016 às 14:44)

Boa Tarde,
Algum nevoeiro de manhã mais uma vez, mínima de *6**,8ºC 
*
Agora céu com algumas nuvens mas o sol vai espreitando...
Atual de *16,1ºC*


----------



## Gerofil (30 Mar 2016 às 14:55)

Estremoz: 17,4 ºC (Máxima de 17,8 ºC)

14h30...


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Mar 2016 às 18:34)

Boas,
Por aqui um dia de primavera o sol ainda vai brilhando por entre as nuvens... de resto espero para hoje chuva fraca e descida da temperatura e mais nada... a chuva essa para variar está toda a norte.


----------



## Thomar (30 Mar 2016 às 21:02)

Boas, mas que dia tão interessante! 
Após uma temperatura máxima de *+19,1ºC,* tenho actualmente uma temperatura de apenas *+8,3ºC*!  Falta apenas um grau para ultrapassar a temperatura mínima do dia. 
Por aqui a chuva durou quase uma hora, das 19h20m até às 20h20m, pautou-se por ser chuva fraca maior parte do tempo.
Esperava mais vento.


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Mar 2016 às 21:05)

Vai chovendo fraco puxada a vento, vamos lá ver se a chuva " engrossa"...


----------



## joralentejano (30 Mar 2016 às 21:16)

Que ventania, com aquela app "Wind Speed Meter" já registei uma rajada de *52,4km/h*...Também já chove fraco, temperatura a descer, *10,1ºC *


----------



## talingas (30 Mar 2016 às 21:21)

Temperatura por aqui caiu dos 11,6ºC às 20:40 para os actuais 6,4ºC.. Agora anda uma morrinha a esvoaçar com as rajadas..


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Mar 2016 às 21:24)

No Reguengo estão 5.5ºc.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Mar 2016 às 21:28)

tanto vento, já houve uma rajada que atirou o meu sensor abaixo, consegui registar nessa altura *70,2km/h, *não esperava tanto vento...
Morrinha a esvoaçar com o vento...*8,7ºC *


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Mar 2016 às 22:43)

Despeço-me por hoje com chuva e vento moderados.


----------



## joralentejano (30 Mar 2016 às 23:46)

Boas,
Já não chove e o vento também já está mais calmo, estão *6,4ºC
1,4mm *acumulados na estação mais próxima, já não deve chover mais até ao final do mês, o acumulado mensal é de *41,8mm*, quase 20mm abaixo da média.


----------



## joralentejano (31 Mar 2016 às 14:35)

Boa Tarde!!
Céu pouco nublado e *14,1ºC*
Destaque para o vento que tem sido forte durante toda a noite e manhã e continua...


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Mar 2016 às 22:18)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e ventoso.

Máxima: 17.3ºC
mínima: 7.8ºC

Março foi um mês extremamente seco, com apenas 4 mm. Foi o Março mais seco desde que faço registos, ou seja, desde de Outubro de 2007.


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Mar 2016 às 22:30)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e ventoso.
> 
> Máxima: 17.3ºC
> mínima: 7.8ºC
> ...


Wow! Nunca pensei que isso estivesse assim tão mau...


----------



## joralentejano (1 Abr 2016 às 00:21)

Boas,
Tarde de céu pouco nublado, e o vento foi acalmando...
Máx: *15,3ºC*
Min: *4,2ºC
*
Agora céu limpo e vento nulo.
Tatual: *5,3ºC*
__________________
O contraste de precipitação Norte/Sul é enorme, o norte pode ser muito chuvoso mas pelo menos eu nunca vi um contraste tão grande não tinha noção que a situação no Algarve estava assim tão má...


----------



## joralentejano (1 Abr 2016 às 02:50)

Boas,
Abril começa frio, estão *3,8°C *e vento nulo.


----------

